# Show



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Just keep practice until you decide what to do


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

use it as a schooling show. just go in knowing you'll blow the lope class... it wont hurt you.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

> use it as a schooling show. just go in knowing you'll blow the lope class... it wont hurt you.


yeah farmpony, just blow the lope classes :lol: (kidding)

if you feel you're not ready, then you're probably not. How has he been behaving since the last show??


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Since that last burst at the rodeo I'm worried. 

I don't think he'll do that at the show. But I am so afraid of looking like a bad person if he acts up.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

he is act afriad it will mess him up try not to think what happen at teh last show it will help you out in the long run and you want get stressed


----------

